
Lesbians tend to earn more than heterosexual women - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21692938-lesbians-tend-earn-more-heterosexual-women-girl-power
======
Diamons
"LABOUR markets are hotbeds of inequality. For every dollar a white American
man in full-time work earns, the average white woman earns 78 cents and the
average Latina only 56 cents."

Study after study has proven this statement false when accounting for the type
of work done.

~~~
delan
If you only look within a given occupation, sure, the disparity isn’t as wide,
but that fails to answer some important questions: why do the choices that
women (or any given group) make result in them being paid less overall? Should
they essentially be punished for those choices, particularly when you consider
the power that money buys? Are some of the occupations that are dominated by
women undervalued and underpaid, such as teaching and nursing? Consider
watching:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV9zBAotFeo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV9zBAotFeo)

~~~
losteric
> why do the choices that women (or any given group) make result in them being
> paid less overall?

If you pick a low-valued career, you will probably be paid less. No need to
bring in gender here... movers are mostly men, and they're also low-value.

> Should they essentially be punished for those choices, particularly when you
> consider the power that money buys?

It's not punishment. They willingly give up the power of money by picking a
career that earns less. If someone wants the power of money, pick a different
career. Again, gender doesn't matter.

> Are some of the occupations that are dominated by women undervalued and
> underpaid, such as teaching and nursing?

Yes, but it has nothing to do with the dominating gender. Those fields are
just under appreciated... it's a societal problem if we under value those
professions, but (again) gender doesn't matter. Male nurses suffer the same
problem.

It seem what you should be asking is: Are women inherently biased to pick
these nurturing roles, and is this because of societal or biological
pressures? If it's biological, is society responsible for correcting the
economic imbalance by effectively subsidizing those roles? Should we accept
that some careers are valued less, make this very obvious during formative
years (highschool/college), encourage rational decision making, and accept any
natural gender imbalances that result?

~~~
nommm-nommm
>It has nothing to do with the dominating gender.

If ${group} is valued less in society then it isn't a stretch that
${activities group does} becomes less valued in society.

Many here are quick to point out that weed was outlawed because it was an
activity that minorities enjoyed.

I'm not saying that this is the case (idk) but its not an outlandish idea.

~~~
gozur88
>If ${group} is valued less in society then it isn't a stretch that
${activities group does} becomes less valued in society.

We don't pay people based on how we "value" them. Labor is a market like any
other.

------
baldfat
> motherhood drags female earnings down. .... Yet one minority appears immune
> to this scourge: lesbians.

> if employers promote them on the assumption that they will not have children
> and so devote more time to work than straight colleagues...

(Edited Some Spelling Issues SRY)

This seems to be the correct empirical evidence for me. I greatly admire
people with a strong work ethic BUT it usually comes down to how many
priorities you have above your priority to work. I feel like I have a strong
work ethic but I can not compete with single, no children workers who put work
above everything else or Frank Sinatra / Jimmy Johnson (Football Coach) who
placed their work above their families.

~~~
kcarter80
If lesbians make more because wage setters are less concerned about them
having children, what is the hypothesis for why gay men make less?

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _what is the hypothesis for why gay men make less_

Source? Want to check if adjustments are made for occupation type.

~~~
baldfat
Now that I think we can find some interesting findings. Homophobic males are
usually more tolerate of gay women.

------
RickHull
We have to close the hetero pay gap.

------
diogenescynic
Somewhat related, the highest-paid female CEO is transgender.

~~~
nommm-nommm
Who is this?

~~~
diogenescynic
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martine_Rothblatt](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martine_Rothblatt)

------
dawnbreez
I wonder if making it less of a taboo to talk about your wages would help.

------
djfm
Aha! So it is liking women that, in fact, explains the salary difference
between genders, not being a man.

------
tosseraccount
Who do you think lobbied the Supreme Court to override Congressional law?

Poor people?

[ What ??? You guys don't like it when you get called out on class war ???? ]

------
infinite8s
It's also interesting to consider that the way Social Security is structured -
all our children will end up paying for those who don't have children.

~~~
Lawtonfogle
And those who both did and didn't have children are paying for the previous
generation. The only ones to have unearned social security are the original
recipients and it is too late to do much of anything about that.

